# A street light defeated for Halloween



## Joeann King (Sep 13, 2012)

RiverBoarder said:


> This may not belong in step by step...(move if u want too)
> 
> Many years ago it didn't matter what I did w/ my decorations ...I had way to much light....yep next to my driveway was this bright light for my dark night
> 
> ...


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

hahahaaaa this is such a great idea!!!!! I might have to do the same. Thanks!!


----------



## MokkNoir (Oct 19, 2009)

Necessity is the mother of invention.

Way to adapt and overcome... without going to jail.


----------

